# Question about ibew local 606



## OffAlot269 (Aug 7, 2016)

Does anyone know the rate and if they are putting out of towners to work?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

As of 1/24/2017 the rate is $21.50 and they said "JOBS FROM $21.50 - $26.11
LONG TERM JOBS MOST CALLS GOING TO BOOK 2".

http://ibew.org/jobsboard/


----------

